# Bow Down Bud Light Report!



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we had a good day on the water with very few mishaps(which is a first:doh)! We ran S/SW about 40miles to our first stop on some rocks/structure and the first two baits we putin the waterwe hooked up but they ended up being small kings. After about an hour and no more activity we ran to the west about 40 miles and fished some more rocks/structure and caught some more small kings and two barley legal AJ's. We then ran south to a rig and caught some bait and while we were catching bait we caught a king around 20# so decided to go ahead and fish instead of catching more bait. so we pull off the rig a little and get our spreadready the next thing i know i hear @#%# so i turn around to see my brother hand lining our downrigger ball up from 200ft+....:banghead So now we our down to one downrigger andthe next hour and a half was awesome, we caught a couple of smaller kings around 10#'s then caught a couple around 20#'s, we looked at each other and had a feeling that the bite was getting hot andwe only had one downrigger(we were catching them about 40 ft down). well sure enough we pull up to the rig again and bam 32# king, after boating him we pull up to the rig and bam 37# king pull up the rig again and bam 39# king, we are thinking the big boy is about to eat and we pull up again and bam 41# king, after that one we caught a hammer head about 6 ft and the bite turned off. We stayed there for about an hour and nothing but sharks, so we packed it up and cruised to the NE. We ended up with a 41.78 for 5th place, we had a fun day on the water and we took a rookie kingfisherman who ended up catching the 41. I want to thank mark, mark, and chris fortaking care of a situation i had and they handled it with class! i do have a few shortvideos i will post of the start and of the hammerhead being caught later. thanks to Maxwells wife for taking picsof us at the scales.

PS we also snapped an antenna(vhf) we could hear people but they could not hear us!:banghead


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job guys...ya'll gonna be there tomorrow?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Doug. 

Who didn't have issue in the offshore?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i will, but i have not talked to robert he is fishing the international on our boat with some of his friends and has a lot of work to do to get ready. i picked up a dozen balls for the game.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (6/30/2009)*Good job Doug.
> 
> Who didn't have issue in the offshore?




yea from what i could hear on the radio a lot of others were having downrigger issues also:banghead


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and congrats on a terrific showing.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

congrats Doug as well as the rest of the Bow Down crew! I saw little McCoy on Sat night and I see why you didn't want to tell me who the 5th crewmember was since he was a ringer!!! Good Job though guys, hard work has started to pay off for you guys!

Creighton


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks mike!

Creighton, I didn't tell you who the fifth angler was because i did not know his name just he had fished with Brandon before and knew what he was doing. Having Josh on board was a pleasure he was very knowledgable and it was nice having a fresh and positive mind on the boat. The good thing was we really didn't do anything different this tourney than any other one except being in the right place at the right time. give me a call later....Doug


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

here is the start...... about 15 sec clip



start # 2 Kingscape coming by me :doh ....about 15 sec clip



start #3..... about 15 sec. clip



start #4...... about 15 sec clip



here is the hammerhead..about 4-5 minutes long


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Those Vids are awesome, I have got to do that again some day. Thanks for sharing.:bowdown


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome vids douglas!!!! i see that you guys had to film MOSTof the field by turning around backwards. there is nothing like the chorus of finely tuned trip yamahas!! good job to you, robert, and the rest of your crew. proud of ya man!!!! :toast


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job and sweet videos! Those start clips are pretty cool.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea kingscape is a pretty sick boat...ive been on it once but just to get an anchor off of it lol but it is HUGE


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, all of those boats out front are sweet rigs. where was Strike Two? his 23t onslow will run 60's under tournament load. (from what i have heard)


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

So that's what it looked like up there! Nice videos.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tide In Knots (7/2/2009)*So that's what it looked like up there! Nice videos.


don't sweat it brad. we'll be up there one day. not like it matters to you though....mister 2nd place!!!!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tide In Knots (7/2/2009)*So that's what it looked like up there! Nice videos.
> ...




congrats again Brad awesome fish!

Shane listen to the voices in your head................ pull the trigger...........lol

all the videos were shot with the flip camera its the size of a wallet and i also have the dry case on it. awesome little camera for $199 from Best buy.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dugf007 (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Strictly Bizness (7/2/2009)*
> ...


thanks doug. i wouldn't know what to do without a counselor like you man. pm me some info on that camera. i am going to put that on my wish list of anniversary ideas for amy. or..... i'll buy it for her and just borrow it when i need it. :toast


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Doug! Yeah those flips are awesome. I gotta break down and get one. Shane, The only way I'll know what that is like is if I'm hitching a ride with someone else. I'm pretty sure none of those front runners are cable splicers.


----------

